# Grey spots on luecomelas



## Flipside7 (Apr 28, 2021)

You can see the grey marks all over. What should I do?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't see what you mean by grey spots... 

Can you point out where they are? 

Can you also provide a full tank picture?


----------



## Flipside7 (Apr 28, 2021)

For instance the arm has no spots, those are the marks.
They are all packing into a wooden hide at night, there’s tons of other places to be, but they still pack themselves in. Are they rub spots?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Flipside7 said:


> For instance the arm has no spots, those are the marks.
> They are all packing into a wooden hide at night, there’s tons of other places to be, but they still pack themselves in. Are they rub spots?


It's entirely possible that they are places where the skin has been scratched by running against a sharp object. In the picture you posted there are sharp edges in the rock that the frog is sitting on. 

(Also part of why I asked for full tank shots).


----------



## Flipside7 (Apr 28, 2021)

Ok I’ll sort out the rough edges in my setup, thanks.


----------



## Flipside7 (Apr 28, 2021)

I have a whole rock area, what would you do to cover those, I don’t want to remove the rock, as it’s a drain area.my only idea is to silicone down some reindeer moss, as it would do good for the drain.
Any other material I could put down that won’t rot too bad?


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

You could replace them with smoother rocks. 

Don't use silicone in a tank the frogs are actively using. The fumes are irritating and potentially toxic.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Agreed, don't do any sort of updates like sanding or gluing stuff down with the frogs still in. You'll want to move them to a temporary tank while you fix things. But, like fishingguy said, would be good to get a whole tank picture and a less grainy picture of the frogs skin to determine if it could possibly be something else.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I love shaping and safetying rocks and i love my files but i found out by accident, having to work fast that small slates that fragment sharp like that soften up easiest not using metal files at all, but working the edges against other rocks. Some rock is especially cooperative this way by gentle knocks and rubs "against their own kind". They keep their original coolness they are just worn nice.


----------



## Flipside7 (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I’m going to scrap that setup, build a romper room in the next one, then fix the other that way I’m not doing a lot of frog moving. Thanks again


----------

